
Show HN: I built MyTube.FM – an audio version of Twitter (to combat bots) - danielkay
https://mytube.fm/
======
danielkay
Dear HN,

I built MyTube.FM with very simple CodeIgniter MVP + MySQL, as a fun after-
hours project.

The biggest challenge was getting audio recording to work on as many devices
as possible, but I am sure not all have been worked out :|

The main idea is that I would like to have some sort of Twitter that would be
more genuine than what Twitter is right now. I also think that making people
force to use their voice not only brings more emotions into discussion but
also helps combat trolls as it takes much more time and energy to record your
voice, rather than type a message.

This is very new project and I currently only cultivate handful of profiles
myself in hopes of bringing traffic; for example POTUS profile:
[https://potus.mytube.fm/](https://potus.mytube.fm/)

I did the project myself and would welcome all ideas how to take it off the
ground (I am programmer not a marketing whiz unfortunately), so please feel
free to reach out! Perhaps thanks to HN, I could find a founding partner?

